# Bear’s Simple Deer Chili



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2020)

*Bear’s Simple Deer Chili*​

I don’t do much fancy work with our occasional Chili, because I can’t make it too spicy or Mrs Bear won’t eat it.

So I use about 1.5 lbs of Deerburger (50% Venison, 25% Pork, 25% Beef).
First I brown the meat pretty good, and spoon out the excess fat.
To that I add: 
2 cans of Red Kidney Beans 
1 small can of Tomato Sauce
1 can of Diced Tomatoes
1 Packet of McCormick’s Chili Seasoning

Then I bring it to a Low Boil, and let it simmer for about a half hour or more.
Personally I like it better the next day.
*Bear’s “Add-ins”:* I like to add a bunch of Frank’s Hot Sauce to mine, but only after it’s on my plate, so Mrs Bear doesn’t get any. I also often shake a bunch of Parmesan Cheese on mine & mix it in.

*Note: *Sometimes I'll add some Red Pepper Flakes, or even some Hot Banana Pepper Rings, but only Frank's for heat this time.

*Tip: *I like my Chili pretty hot in Temperature, but not crazy scalding, so if I’m real hungry & planning on eating it relatively fast, I put it on a plate, so it can cool to edible, and if I’m planning on taking my time & enjoying my Chili, I put it in a bowl that will let it stay hot for awhile, while I’m eating it.

A little Butter bread on the side & I’m ready!!!


Thanks for visiting,

Bear


All Done & Simmering:







Plated with a bunch of Frank's Hot Sauce & some Grated Parmesan Cheese to stir in. This will cool fast on the plate, so I can gobble it down:






When I want to take my time & enjoy it, I put it in one of my Thick Soup Bowls:


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks like a nice simple meal for a cool day !


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks good . I bet the parm is good on there . I could eat chili any time . 
Nice work .


----------



## gary s (Dec 23, 2020)

Ahhh   Chili   Looks good. I love Chili

Gary


----------



## creek bottom (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks delicious Bear! I love me some chili!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2020)

Bear , NICE!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Looks like a nice simple meal for a cool day !




Thank You Rider!!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks darn tasty bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . I bet the parm is good on there . I could eat chili any time .
> Nice work .




Thank You Rich!!
I love Parm on my Chili---On Spaghetti too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2020)

gary s said:


> Ahhh   Chili   Looks good. I love Chili
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Like I said---Simple, but it's still a Belly Warmer.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2020)

creek bottom said:


> Looks delicious Bear! I love me some chili!




Thank You Joe!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> Bear , NICE!




Thank You CM !!!
And for the Like, too.

Bear


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Dec 25, 2020)

I do almost the same except I use black beans instead of kidney beans, and when I use venison for the ground meat it's usually 100% venison.  I don't see any need to cut ground venison with pork or beef if it's going to be browned for chili or sloppy joe's.  I will use the pork/beef blends for meatballs, meatloaf, stuffed peppers, etc.  I always add a little extra chili powder and some extra cayenne to the McCormicks mix, too.  I like the McCormicks because you can do it quick in the skillet or set it up in the slow cooker and let run on low all day if you like.  If I can find it in the store I like to use the the diced tomatoes that have the green chilis, too.   Sometimes for a little sweetness my wife likes me to add a can of drained whole kernel corn, too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 25, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Looks darn tasty bear




Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 25, 2020)

K9BIGDOG said:


> I do almost the same except I use black beans instead of kidney beans, and when I use venison for the ground meat it's usually 100% venison.  I don't see any need to cut ground venison with pork or beef if it's going to be browned for chili or sloppy joe's.  I will use the pork/beef blends for meatballs, meatloaf, stuffed peppers, etc.  I always add a little extra chili powder and some extra cayenne to the McCormicks mix, too.  I like the McCormicks because you can do it quick in the skillet or set it up in the slow cooker and let run on low all day if you like.  If I can find it in the store I like to use the the diced tomatoes that have the green chilis, too.   Sometimes for a little sweetness my wife likes me to add a can of drained whole kernel corn, too.




Thank You KBDog!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2020)

Looks like an excellent meal for the cooler weather. Nicely done John

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like an excellent meal for the cooler weather. Nicely done John
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 26, 2020)

Looks good! I have soup bowls like that also that I eat out of.
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Looks good! I have soup bowls like that also that I eat out of.
> Jim




Thank You Jim!!
These bowls keep things hot a long time.
I had a set of 2 from Dunkin Donuts, but I think they found their way to Bear Jr's house.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2020)

jaxgatorz
 ---Thank You for the Like. Mike!!

Bear


----------

